
use multiplexing to speed up SSH - gilad
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-use-multiplexing-to-speed-up-the-ssh/
======
LinuxBender
Be careful with multiplexing. The default values in ssh allow for all
subsequent sessions without auth and will not generate syslog auth entries,
which makes phishing 100% easier.

We did an internal demo where we got a person to run one ruby script, and
another person had unlogged access to all of dev and production.

Please work with your security teams before wide spread adoption of enabling
control master. There are many security implications in ssh multiplexing, even
in a dev environment where we can backdoor the installation scripts that find
their way into production.

